# Size of compressor?



## SaskMud

Best size of compressor to keep up with a whole house texture job?


----------



## Mudstar

Low pressure high volume pump is what you need.


----------



## silverstilts

It all depends on your texture. If it is just regular old popcorn it is nice to have enough air pressure to anodize your product. Personally it is better to have too much air pressure available than to little. And a lot of air pressure you need depends on how thick of material you have.


----------



## nim

i use a pancake compressor. we usually do a knockdown texture and can typically texture about 10,000-12,000 sqft of sheetrock in 4 -5 hours.


----------



## silverstilts

nim said:


> i use a pancake compressor. we usually do a knockdown texture and can typically texture about 10,000-12,000 sqft of sheetrock in 4 -5 hours.


 So you are saying you can do a knockdown on 50-60 sheets per hour with a pancake compressor? What the heck do u have on that thing for a motor ? A 20 horse:blink:... I am sure you are using a hopper also right? I don't think that is possible unless your knockdown is hit and miss with hardly any product on the walls or ceilings. How many gallons does it take for you to do this? I just finished up a light knockdown on a little over 14,000' of walls 120 gal. of mud and three hours with a pump, I think that went fast could of went faster if I didn't,t have to stop and help wipe out, it was a lite knockdown with everything the half the size of a dime but uniform. I would like to see some pictures of your outcome. Get real....


----------



## nim

sounds about like the same knockdown im doing. just 2 of us. one sprays with hopper while one will follow and wipe down. everything is even and uniform. no missed spots or anything like that.. i will take pictures for you monday of our setup and of the texture.. 10,000' i use about 40-50 gallons of texture. i use usg all purpose and thin is down to the consistancy of soupy pancake batter...
and whats with the "get real" comment? the op wanted to know what people were using for a whole house setup.. just trying to help.. if you dont believe me let the pictures do the talking..


----------



## silverstilts

nim said:


> sounds about like the same knockdown im doing. just 2 of us. one sprays with hopper while one will follow and wipe down. everything is even and uniform. no missed spots or anything like that.. i will take pictures for you monday of our setup and of the texture.. 10,000' i use about 40-50 gallons of texture. i use usg all purpose and thin is down to the consistancy of soupy pancake batter...
> and whats with the "get real" comment? the op wanted to know what people were using for a whole house setup.. just trying to help.. if you dont believe me let the pictures do the talking..


 I just don't believe that a pancake compressor is capable of keeping up with the air pressure and volume it takes to spray that is why I question what your knockdown looks like 40-50 gals of mud it must be a very light knockdown... interesting...still have my doubts but to each his own.


----------



## nim

i will snap some photos tomorrow for you


----------



## rhardman

silverstilts said:


> I just don't believe that a pancake compressor is capable of keeping up with the air pressure and volume it takes to spray that is why I question what your knockdown looks like 40-50 gals of mud it must be a very light knockdown... interesting...still have my doubts but to each his own.


I'm with Silver on this one...

Don't see how a pancake would provide a decent pattern for any length of time regardless of the spray gun (hopper or diaphram with a wand). It could work I guess but using at least 10 cfm would provide a larger area of texture being applied and be much faster.

I would think a pancake running full open (nearly) continually would burn up before too long.

_If you say it's working though..._


----------



## nim

rhardman said:


> I'm with Silver on this one...
> 
> Don't see how a pancake would provide a decent pattern for any length of time regardless of the spray gun (hopper or diaphram with a wand). It could work I guess but using at least 10 cfm would provide a larger area of texture being applied and be much faster.
> 
> I would think a pancake running full open (nearly) continually would burn up before too long.
> 
> _If you say it's working though..._


thats how i run it, full open. i buy the cheap buffalo tools brand ones and they last about a year or so. it supplies sufficent pressure at full open, ive never had any problems with my pattern.


----------



## Tim0282

Jeepers, I am doing it all wrong I guess. I have a 13 horse gas Quincy and a Kodiak. I have sprayed with a 5 horse gas and it was always slow. Didn't give me a good pattern. I can't see how a pancake would keep up. To each his own, I suppose. More power to him. We spray two houses a week. The each average around 12,000 feet of rock. Takes about 26 buckets for each. We use bag spray and mix the day before to soak most of the lumps out. Never have liked using lite or AP mud for texture. Too many pin holes in the texture from thinning enough to texture. Just what I like.


----------



## JustMe

No brilliance within this post, maybe even a master of the obvious statement, but:

Haven't textured (well, VERY little, helping others), and don't know if this might help, or maybe is already being done, but one thing I've done for solving compressed air requirements/compressed air requirement spikes, is to piggyback in a decent enough sized spare tank between the compressor and the hose reel. When I'm taking a break from using the air, such as when I'm moving over to set up somewhere else, it can give the compressor a chance to refill the spare tank as well, in part or in whole. If it's a little harder on the compressor, I figured increase in production, better job being done, ease of getting by with maybe a smaller/lighter compressor to move around, ......., could make it worth it enough.


----------



## rhardman

*I don't know...*



JustMe said:


> No brilliance within this post, maybe even a master of the obvious statement, but:
> 
> Haven't textured (well, VERY little, helping others), and don't know if this might help, or maybe is already being done, but one thing I've done for solving compressed air requirements/compressed air requirement spikes, is to piggyback in a decent enough sized spare tank between the compressor and the hose reel. When I'm taking a break from using the air, such as when I'm moving over to set up somewhere else, it can give the compressor a chance to refill the spare tank as well, in part or in whole. If it's a little harder on the compressor, I figured increase in production, better job being done, ease of getting by with maybe a smaller/lighter compressor to move around, ......., could make it worth it enough.


I thought about this a lot in the design of our new system. A reservoir of some size is important as it receives a pulse of air from the compressor and sends it out in a smooth flow for texturing. But using a small compressor and depending on a tank to hold enough air to do a room or two is going to slow you down. A compressor should last a minimum of 5 years trouble free and much longer if it's designed and maintained properly. Running a small pump (compressor) is a cheap solution for remodel/repair but I just don't believe that it is best for daily production work. 

We make more money with the proper equipment.


----------



## JustMe

rhardman said:


> Running a small pump (compressor) is a cheap solution for remodel/repair but I just don't believe that it is best for daily production work.
> 
> We make more money with the proper equipment.


No argument from me on that, especially if the equipment IS light for daily production. nim seems to think his is okay for what he's doing. Maybe it is, or maybe he'd find out differently if running one of your's.

Maybe a little added help, like an inline spare tank, could be a boost to make what he's doing make more sense. Or maybe not.

As I said in my post, I don't really know the texture end of things, so could only speculate right now on what might be good enough system(s), till I really knew system requirements, job site types it would be used on, job types it would be used for, ....... .

I have designed/built some quite 'outside the norm' pneumatic, hydraulic, pressure washer type systems, to better end up with "the proper equipment". Even had some engineers from FMC Corp. say one time that what I was looking to build wouldn't work. But it did. Maybe they just wanted me to buy one of their systems.


----------



## nim

heres my setup,and our normal texture we spray. we typically texture a house every 1-2 weeks, so its not like im texturing every day but ive never had to slow down from my normal pace to wait on the compressor as i dont let any pressure build up in the tank, just run it full out.


----------



## SlimPickins

:whistling2:


:blink:


:mellow:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Your tape job looks good ,nice line up job on your 3 way transition on the bull nose .I used a small compressor before to spray here and there.it brunt out ,found when the machine kicked on more went to the floor than ceiling,was thinking extra air tank like other guys were saying on here,but little hot dog compressor go bye bye
now don't get me wrong,mine looked like your work,the H.O and G.C. liked it,I got paid etc....then I seen the guys who do the spray work every day,with the cool rigs to do it,their spray size was bigger,plus they could change the spray size to what ever you wanted.I found I could only get one size pattern,then when I rented a machine ,it was WOW what a difference,speed and pattern size.....feel free to shoot me down,I'm more of a taper so...hope you understand what I'm trying to get across ,tape job looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## taper71

Well I may get slammed here but I don't see anything wrong with that. Its like when I was looking into the pnumatic apla tech system I was told I needed this 10 cfm $1500 dollar compressor to run them tools. Well I use a 2 gallon Dewalt $230 compressor and it works just fine. Sure I ve bought 2 over 3 years , but $230 is alot easier to come up with than $1500. I like tools and I always like bigger , better , and faster, but reality is I can use a cheaper set up and do just as good a work as a $ 2500- $5000 dollar rig , just maybe not as fast, but still done in a day and everyone is happy


----------



## Mudstar

2buckcanuck said:


> Your tape job looks good ,nice line up job on your 3 way transition on the bull nose .I used a small compressor before to spray here and there.it brunt out ,found when the machine kicked on more went to the floor than ceiling,was thinking extra air tank like other guys were saying on here,but little hot dog compressor go bye bye
> now don't get me wrong,mine looked like your work,the H.O and G.C. liked it,I got paid etc....then I seen the guys who do the spray work every day,with the cool rigs to do it,their spray size was bigger,plus they could change the spray size to what ever you wanted.I found I could only get one size pattern,then when I rented a machine ,it was WOW what a difference,speed and pattern size.....feel free to shoot me down,I'm more of a taper so...hope you understand what I'm trying to get across ,tape job looks great:thumbsup:



I know where you are going with this 2buck.

Its not high air pressure really like most of you are thinking.

Volume of air is the key to proper knockdown production.

JS


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudstar said:


> I know where you are going with this 2buck.
> 
> Its not high air pressure really like most of you are thinking.
> 
> Volume of air is the key to proper knockdown production.
> 
> JS


nope,going no where with it,just saying thats about the size i got with the hopper and compressor I had,nims hopper looks the same as mine too.just if someone asked can you make the spots bigger,the answer would be nope,thats why I hire someone else to do it on side jobs,he's set up,can give customer what ever style they want.nims pics bring back memories,and shoulder pain,thats all:yes:


----------



## nim

My hopper has interchangeable tips, I can do everything from the small knockdown to huge gaudy thick stuff and popcorn acoustic.. But like said before only do at the most 1 a week . Ive never had any problems with inadequate air flow


----------



## outalne94z71

SaskMud said:


> Best size of compressor to keep up with a whole house texture job?


i use a pto powered atlas-copco with a 10 gallon air tank, i can run wide open at 180 psi and keep it there with a 10:1 grover pump and 300 ft of hoses

by myself i do about 350 sheets a day of medium knockdown, depends on the drying conditions, i could not imagine using anything less for a whole house, the old rig was a 19hp wisconsin tjd with a quincy 450 compressor and a 7.5:1 grover pump and that was slower but could do a decent job


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## chris

in case you didnt see this...500 sheets sprayed in a short day...lil Jenny


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

nim said:


> sounds about like the same knockdown im doing. just 2 of us. one sprays with hopper while one will follow and wipe down. everything is even and uniform. no missed spots or anything like that.. i will take pictures for you monday of our setup and of the texture.. 10,000' i use about 40-50 gallons of texture. i use usg all purpose and thin is down to the consistancy of soupy pancake batter...
> and whats with the "get real" comment? the op wanted to know what people were using for a whole house setup.. just trying to help.. if you dont believe me let the pictures do the talking..



I can tell that probably looks like crap already, just by what you are saying. that is 10 buckets of mud from what you are telling me. that isnt enough to spray crap. and a waste of money not to mention. you'd be better off using spray texture. drywall mud always comes out looking funny too.

Oh wait, i forgot, i am one of those guys that owns a spray rig so i am biased even though i have all sorts of hoppers too.

Edit: after posting this, i saw your pictures too. that isnt a knockdown, that is a big crappy mini. very inconsistant. you people with your hoppers swear you know what texture is supposed to look like and you call yourselves professional textures. hire someone with a spray rig next time so it looks right.


----------



## chris

knockdown is used to cover up shotty work in these parts:whistling2:ugly. When you need a truck and trailer to decorate walls something just doesnt sound right. Motel 6 texture is what we call it. Unless you are spraying a motel (a floor a day), is a spray rig really worth it:blink: .We dont have guys that just spray tex where Im at.There are vsome guys that shouldnt spray but not guys that just spray.Will agree,pancake wouldnt keep up,you can see in the pictures but i dont think hiring a guy to texture my work makes any sense.Whats gonna happen when Knockdown goes away like popcorn, I have skimmed over more kd than applied. Also have scraped more popcorn than you can shake a stick at.Too bad all the "Texture Only " guys have to knock the guys that DO IT ALL:furious: P.S. havnt seen any new motel 6,s in a while


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

chris said:


> knockdown is used to cover up shotty work in these parts:whistling2:ugly. When you need a truck and trailer to decorate walls something just doesnt sound right. Motel 6 texture is what we call it. Unless you are spraying a motel (a floor a day), is a spray rig really worth it:blink: .We dont have guys that just spray tex where Im at.There are vsome guys that shouldnt spray but not guys that just spray.Will agree,pancake wouldnt keep up,you can see in the pictures but i dont think hiring a guy to texture my work makes any sense.Whats gonna happen when Knockdown goes away like popcorn, I have skimmed over more kd than applied. Also have scraped more popcorn than you can shake a stick at.Too bad all the "Texture Only " guys have to knock the guys that DO IT ALL:furious: P.S. havnt seen any new motel 6,s in a while



Knockdown in florida is used because it is less expensive then having to do a level 5 slick finish on houses. So it really is just a bottom line thing. when i first went into business in 2005. i made in just 6 months 80k take home (just spraying.) since our economy tanked i have branched off into hanging and finishing on remodels. I wont touch a house. Doing time shares and apartments are worth it as well. I can spray by myself a 150 bd house in 3 hours and bring home close to 270 dollars. we only get 2.50 a board here to spray, or at least used to. prices have been slashed by almost a dollar, so i stopped spraying new houses. You can make some serious dough doing apartments and timeshares as well and most high end timeshares around here go knockdown because it makes them look fancier. The texture i see that they would use up north to cover the shoddy work, looks even more shoddy with the way the texture comes out. but this is a compressor thread about how to make your texture look not as shoddy as it already does.

The problem with people up north is they refuse to try something different. Alot of people in florida love knockdown and orange peel. I for one, can't stand to look at a slick wall. it looks boring.

So you can knock all the shoddy finishing and hanging all you want, but it created a job for me to do professionally. when times where good i could spray around 5 houses a day, with drive time. sometimes it can be even more. that was an average of 200 boards per house. Trying to convince someone that hopper work sucks is like trying to talk to dirt for the people that swear by their hoppers.

Its the same for me when i tell people i love what obama is trying to do but he is getting so much opposition.

I don't see knockdown going away anytime soon. Its to much of a cost saver in the long run. as we know, time is money. It certainly doesnt have the same effect as popcorn. it doesnt fall off the ceiling over time because of the way it sticks to the ceiling and walls. btw, most houses here are knockdown ceilings and orange peel walls. oh yes, i do remove popcorn as well. plenty of people call in wanting that removed and ask, can we get that "knockdown stuff" put up because the "love that better then a slick finish" and can i use a spray rig to do it because hoppers look terrible when someone uses it. I guess peoples actions speak louder then my words...

Why would it make no sense for someone to put a texture on your work. what if they don't want a slick wall? i guess you could texture it....

Its hard to teach old school people new stuff. they are too stuck in their ways.


----------



## Tim0282

I'd like to see a picture of your knockdown. I spray with a Kodiak hydraulic pump. Small compared to the pull behind trailer mounts. But it puts out a volume of mud. And tons faster than a hopper. And with more mud the texture looks better. So, I am wondering if I get closer to your look of texture. Most jobs here are knockdown ceilings and orange peel walls. We do what they want. Texture doesn't "hide" much. You still have to do a good job of finishing and you better sand it. Don't fall into the trap that texture will cover up stuff.


----------



## chris

Just not a fan of kd. Spray rigs obviously can spray more volume than a compressor and hopper I also know you can hide a mess with kd.A light orangepeel works just as good and looks cleaner if done right. I also feel it takes more skill to achieve a nice op finish ....all the way down to mud consistency to air control:whistling2:a good kd guy can slick up anything blown on the wall


----------



## 2buckcanuck

The_Texture_Guy said:


> Knockdown in florida is used because it is less expensive then having to do a level 5 slick finish on houses. So it really is just a bottom line thing. when i first went into business in 2005. i made in just 6 months 80k take home (just spraying.) since our economy tanked i have branched off into hanging and finishing on remodels. I wont touch a house. Doing time shares and apartments are worth it as well. I can spray by myself a 150 bd house in 3 hours and bring home close to 270 dollars. we only get 2.50 a board here to spray, or at least used to. prices have been slashed by almost a dollar, so i stopped spraying new houses. You can make some serious dough doing apartments and timeshares as well and most high end timeshares around here go knockdown because it makes them look fancier. The texture i see that they would use up north to cover the shoddy work, looks even more shoddy with the way the texture comes out. but this is a compressor thread about how to make your texture look not as shoddy as it already does.
> 
> The problem with people up north is they refuse to try something different. Alot of people in florida love knockdown and orange peel. I for one, can't stand to look at a slick wall. it looks boring.
> 
> So you can knock all the shoddy finishing and hanging all you want, but it created a job for me to do professionally. when times where good i could spray around 5 houses a day, with drive time. sometimes it can be even more. that was an average of 200 boards per house. Trying to convince someone that hopper work sucks is like trying to talk to dirt for the people that swear by their hoppers.
> 
> Its the same for me when i tell people i love what obama is trying to do but he is getting so much opposition.
> 
> I don't see knockdown going away anytime soon. Its to much of a cost saver in the long run. as we know, time is money. It certainly doesnt have the same effect as popcorn. it doesnt fall off the ceiling over time because of the way it sticks to the ceiling and walls. btw, most houses here are knockdown ceilings and orange peel walls. oh yes, i do remove popcorn as well. plenty of people call in wanting that removed and ask, can we get that "knockdown stuff" put up because the "love that better then a slick finish" and can i use a spray rig to do it because hoppers look terrible when someone uses it. I guess peoples actions speak louder then my words...
> 
> Why would it make no sense for someone to put a texture on your work. what if they don't want a slick wall? i guess you could texture it....
> 
> Its hard to teach old school people new stuff. they are too stuck in their ways.


could you please explain to us what Obama is doing then. Us here in the true north , have no idea what is going on in Obamanation:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282

That's a good question, 2buck. I would like to hear his explanation of this Obamanation we are in the midst.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> Just not a fan of kd. Spray rigs obviously can spray more volume than a compressor and hopper I also know you can hide a mess with kd.A light orangepeel works just as good and looks cleaner if done right. I also feel it takes more skill to achieve a nice op finish ....all the way down to mud consistency to air control:whistling2:a good kd guy can slick up anything blown on the wall


Any type of spray job will not hide a mess of a tape job, no matter what machine your using.

we just did a basement across from a house were doing, it had a vaulted ceiling in it, anyone who came into the house from trimmers,painters,plumbers etc to the spray guy were like " did you see that ceiling up stairs, are you going to fix that " and their final reply of "were you the one who taped that?"" which the answer from me came "F off"

Two proud joints protruding out , running across the ceiling, like really Baaaaaaaa'd . Asked the builder if he was going to fix it, said the owners have no complaints yet !!!!1 so.......

Should see if I can take pics of it

Joints still need to be properly done or should I say, made level, along with the butts


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

2buckcanuck said:


> could you please explain to us what Obama is doing then. Us here in the true north , have no idea what is going on in Obamanation:whistling2:


I would but this is a thread about compressors so i will leave it at this. The man is trying his best. As we know, that is never good enough for the United States citizens. I would say americans, however, that would also make brazilians, mexicans and canadians americans. The all live in the America's. thats how stupid the rest of the world is when they only call us americans and noone else.

I have a rj 45 compressor i believe. It is run from a kohler commando pro 25. It gets around 125 lbs psi. at least thats what i set it at. it can probably go to 150 and higher. but 125 is really all you should need.ive been able to spray at least 20 feet from the ground into the air with my machine. I love spray rigs!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

The_Texture_Guy said:


> I would but this is a thread about compressors so i will leave it at this. The man is trying his best. As we know, that is never good enough for the United States citizens. I would say americans, however, that would also make brazilians, mexicans and canadians americans. The all live in the America's. thats how stupid the rest of the world is when they only call us americans and noone else.
> 
> I have a rj 45 compressor i believe. It is run from a kohler commando pro 25. It gets around 125 lbs psi. at least thats what i set it at. it can probably go to 150 and higher. but 125 is really all you should need.ive been able to spray at least 20 feet from the ground into the air with my machine. I love spray rigs!


 Calm down man!!!!! your gonna have a heart-attack:yes:


----------



## Tim0282

My Kodiak will spray 16 foot ceilings from the ground. So there! :thumbup:
Yea, Obama is trying his best...... but what he is trying to do, is what I don't like.


----------



## rhardman

phillip52 said:


> When first venturing into the air compressor-sizing arena, folks tend to be more than a bit intimidated. There’s such a vast array of compressors, of types, of capacities, with a veritable feast of accessories; it’s easy to become confused!


 
Why not just pay a few extra bucks, buy the Jenny Chris recommended above and be sure of having all the air needed?


----------



## Tim0282

What do you spray with, Cormac?


----------



## Tim0282

That is Greek to me.  I take it that is some sort of spray rig either pulled behind or mounted in a truck or trailer. WAY bigger than my little 'ol Kodiak using a 13hp- 17 CFM compressor.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Tim0282 said:


> That is Greek to me.  I take it that is some sort of spray rig either pulled behind or mounted in a truck or trailer. WAY bigger than my little 'ol Kodiak using a 13hp- 17 CFM compressor.


 The MOST dangerious thing in the world,,,,,,,,,, A Greek in tennis shoes !!!!!


----------



## moore

''I would but this is a thread about compressors so i will leave it at this. The man is trying his best. As we know, that is never good enough for the United States citizens.''



BULLSH1t !! ,,,But this Is an old post ..So like many others I'm sure you have a different mind set now.. If so.....Sorry ...Too late..:furious:

If Jimmy Carter passes away tonight ,,He will die knowing he was NOT the worst President this country has ever seen..


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> ''I would but this is a thread about compressors so i will leave it at this. The man is trying his best. As we know, that is never good enough for the United States citizens.''
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSH1t !! ,,,But this Is an old post ..So like many others I'm sure you have a different mind set now.. If so.....Sorry ...Too late..:furious:
> 
> If Jimmy Carter passes away tonight ,,He will die knowing he was NOT the worst President this country has ever seen..


Now now moore, I just heard your leader say the other day, quit your whining , get out of your slippers and march, That's going to be one quit march if you can't whine, better wear your slippers, your work boots might make noise :whistling2:

I think it's got to the point ,,, that it don't matter who you vote for, they have lost touch with the people.

We have a provincial (state) election going on up here, And most people are like this,,,,,,,, Their all idiots:blink:..... It's like Deciding what you want to lose, your d1ck or your balls..... which lesser of 2 evils do you pick:yes:


----------



## rhardman

*DD pump*



Cormac said:


> Tim, on that job, a texture job, I used a 1" DD Pump with a 12 CFM compressor, a GTX- 2000.





Tim0282 said:


> That is Greek to me.  I take it that is some sort of spray rig either pulled behind or mounted in a truck or trailer. WAY bigger than my little 'ol Kodiak using a 13hp- 17 CFM compressor.


A DD pump.





 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

The Apla Tech pump is a diaphragm pump.
Not the same, I assume. Or not the same, I hope. 
Their diaphragm pump is very inconsistent. Surges.


----------



## rhardman

Pulsation with a DD pump...they probably don't dampen it because of the cost.


----------



## Tim0282

I definitely like the side with the dampener!


----------



## Mudslinger

Cormac said:


> Tim, on that job, a texture job, I used a 1" DD Pump with a 12 CFM compressor, a GTX- 2000.


A relative of mine has a GTX2000 that is an awesome spraying machine. I like how you can pull the compressor off and load it easily by yourself.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger

rhardman said:


> Pulsation with a DD pump...they probably don't dampen it because of the cost.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1_B56lQ2mw


Yes there is a huge difference between the 2, but it's also coming straight out of the pump with no hose, and only using 1/2 the pump. I've run 100' of 1" hose on 2 different 1" DD sprayer's, and almost eliminated the pulsation that way.


----------



## Justa Hick

Agreed. 5 hp has is a bit small. An 8 hp gas works good. Compressor jugs are a lot larger. My two always worked fine even when feeding 300 foot hoses into apartments. Never ran short of air. Not cheap though. Good ones are about 1600$.




Tim0282 said:


> Jeepers, I am doing it all wrong I guess. I have a 13 horse gas Quincy and a Kodiak. I have sprayed with a 5 horse gas and it was always slow. Didn't give me a good pattern. I can't see how a pancake would keep up. To each his own, I suppose. More power to him. We spray two houses a week. The each average around 12,000 feet of rock. Takes about 26 buckets for each. We use bag spray and mix the day before to soak most of the lumps out. Never have liked using lite or AP mud for texture. Too many pin holes in the texture from thinning enough to texture. Just what I like.


----------



## Tim0282

Just a little jealous of you. Living in Minnesota. I get to fish around Grand Rapids a little each year. Enjoy that about as much as doing drywall every day of the week.


----------



## saskataper

Just picked up one of these to use with the enforcer backpack sprayer and I tell ya thats the way to go for small jobs. The cool thing about the compressor is that you can take the tanks off and run it without them. I did a couple bathroom ceilings in apartments last week, mixed my texture and filled the enforcer at home then once it came time to spray I was able to just strap on the enforcer and grab the compressor taking it all up in one trip. It did a great job spraying popcorn, compressor was able to hold about 60 psi with the gun wide open.


----------



## Philma Crevices

That's pretty slick, surprised a small compressor kept up that well. Would you say the Enforcer is about the same or faster than a hopper?


----------



## saskataper

Well up until a couple weeks ago my only experience with texturing had been putting up and taking down the poly for my old boss and watching him spray with a hopper. Since we parted ways a little over a year ago somehow all my jobs have been either flat or open ceilings. But from what I can tell they are pretty close in speed the but my biggest job with it so far was only 325 sqft and I did that on one fill of the enforcer which was sweet.


----------



## saskataper

The only thing I don't like about the enforcer is the way hook it up to your pump to fill it, they give you a short piece of hose and a hose clamp to put on the pump and when you want to fill the tank you unscrew a cap from the gun where the hopper usually would be and force the hose over the threads then hope that the hose doesn't blow off and spray mud everywhere. It would be much better if it filled like a taper or angle box with a check valve and a spigot that fit right to the pump. If I start doing a lot of texturing i will try to make one.


----------



## thefinisher

We have a pull behind spray rig. It can texture a whole house as fast as you can move . Don't remember who makes it though, some company in florida..


----------



## Philma Crevices

Would be a pain to patch with one of those :whistling2:
I thought about trying the enforcer when it came out, khaki jump suit, and my best Bill Murray impersonation :thumbup:


----------



## saskataper

yeah the other day when i was going into an apartment building with it on a girl asked me if it could make me fly.


----------

